# Thousand Lake for elk



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Thousand Lake deer tag for my next 2 years in the dedicated hunter program. I also have 12pnts for elk. Since I will be spending so much time on thousand lake I was thinking about putting in for the fishlake elk tag (muzzy or rifle). I have seen a elk herd or two on thousand lake while fishing but have never hunted them on that mountain. Can anyone that has had that tag give me some feedback as to there experience? A 350 class bull makes me smile, is that possible on thousand lake?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anything is possible, but a more realistic number would be 310-330.......what is in a number, a nice symmetrical 6 looks awesome, most people will not even know the score. Just my thoughts.....


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dito with ut1031. I had a cow tag there. I saw lots of elk once I found the herd. Lot of nice looking bulls, thought I doubt any would break the 350 mark.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Exactly!! Good luck finding anything over 330. That used to be a good unit but i would use that many points on a better unit.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> Anything is possible, but a more realistic number would be 310-330.......what is in a number, a nice symmetrical 6 looks awesome, most people will not even know the score. Just my thoughts.....


I know what you mean. I found a bull dead this year that the DWR gave me the antlers from. He is now hanging in my garage. I guessed him at 330 and he looks awesome to me but the real numbers came out to be ~310. Its so stressful trying to decide where to use 12yrs worth of points. :?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh said:


> ut1031 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is possible, but a more realistic number would be 310-330.......what is in a number, a nice symmetrical 6 looks awesome, most people will not even know the score. Just my thoughts.....
> ...


I was in your position 2 years ago. I now have 14 pts and stressing on what to do. It doesn't change.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I vote for "Get the tag and go hunt". 350 is tough on most units. Obtaining the permit is the toughest part of the equation. I know of a few mid370s off the Fish Lake last year. This is the hard part of Utah elk--- the wait does not always correspond to the expectations. You will be investing 17 years into this hunt (points + wait). Waiting longer (with 10-14 points) does not mean you will get a better unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The local Wayne county guys have pulled a couple nice bulls off Thousand lakes
'part' in the past , But not recently. Most of the elk hunting on the NW side of Hwy 72.

In the summer, I have seen bachelor groups of bulls on thousand lake,,,Big lake area.
And if I were to elk hunt there in the fall it would be around Neffs reservoir...........

But for your deer hunting , you should be concentrate around windy ridge, garden basin...
I know a few 'hidey holes' for deer there,,,,,PM me if your interested.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> I vote for "Get the tag and go hunt". 350 is tough on most units. Obtaining the permit is the toughest part of the equation. I know of a few mid370s off the Fish Lake last year. This is the hard part of Utah elk--- the wait does not always correspond to the expectations. You will be investing 17 years into this hunt (points + wait). Waiting longer (with 10-14 points) does not mean you will get a better unit.


Excellent advice!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've hunted and camped on the Fishlake unit throughout my entire life. I would take that tag in a heartbeat. You can get a 6 point bull for sure. Whether it will be over 350 would depend on a lot of work and/or maybe some luck.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> The local Wayne county guys have pulled a couple nice bulls off Thousand lakes
> 'part' in the past , But not recently. Most of the elk hunting on the NW side of Hwy 72.
> 
> In the summer, I have seen bachelor groups of bulls on thousand lake,,,Big lake area.
> ...


Goofy,

I took you up on your offer and sent you a PM.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's com'in.....Did you draw the DH tag?

And you know you have it for sure...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy- There was no draw for existing DHs, so those who chose the 1000 Lakes got it. There will be 167 of us DHs, plus the Lifetime Licensees who choose it and maybe some public tags (if there is any available for the general draw). I might have made a mistake choosing the 1000 Lakes, but I am in my last year of the DH so I figured I'd give it a try. It will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WHAT :shock: :shock: 

When I drew it there were 18 resident and 2 Non-res....Met everyone of them.
And that seemed crowded for an archery hunt.

There wont be a buck left!!

That would SUCK being a DH on thousand lakes........IMHO.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Option 2, improving our deer units one unit at a time.


-DallanC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Option 2, improving our deer units one unit at a time.
> 
> -DallanC


 :O•-:


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> WHAT :shock: :shock:
> 
> When I drew it there were 18 resident and 2 Non-res....Met everyone of them.
> And that seemed crowded for an archery hunt.
> ...


Who knows it could be the best general season hunting experience yet. Crowded yes, but most general season hunts are. Think about it a majority of the people on the unit will be DHs, and hopefully with that title comes a group of ethical, respectful hunters. Imagine a general season hunt where you have hiked into "the spot" opening morning and you dont have someone riding an atv off the designated trails and throwing there trash all over along the way. I'm trying to be optamistic and hope that theres a great buck on that mountian waiting for me.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

The time is drawing close in which I need to apply for my elk tag and I am still all over the place. My latest thoughts are Muzzy on the bookcliffs roadless. I dont have horses but I do love to hike. How many miles into this area are people typically hunting? Are there a good number of elk in the area. A broad overview from someone that has experience in the roadless would be great.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Doing the Books road less elk with no Horses or Mules is virtually impossible,,,,BUT
The Bitter creek part of the Books is TOTALY doable with a truck, and an ATV is nice.

And Honestly I've hunted both, The Bitter creek south part can be JUST AS GOOD!

In fact, I personally would take the Bitter creek elk tag over the roadless....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This bull was taken last year in the roadless unit VERY VERY NEAR the boundary for the two books units. In fact it is up on that next ridge. You could have EASILY taken this bull on foot! Just a thought.

[attachment=0:312orofo]Books Bull.jpg[/attachment:312orofo]

But I agree with Goofy, to truly enjoy the hunt I'd make sure to get some horses or mules


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

that bull is effin sexy man!!!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk about sexy, did I mention I love it when you post?

We pushed this bull up to this guy who was camping in his trailer at the trailhead. He was just up on top of the trail (basically the boundary) and glanced down and saw the bull. The guy was esctatic to say the least. I'm glad we could help him out (unintentionally). :lol:


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Goofy/Judd,

Thanks for the info you have my mind racing. Are you suggesting horses to get the animal out or to get in far enough to find the animals? Goofy why would you prefer the bitter creek south over the roadless? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want a wilderness type hunt then the road less works if not then the Bitter Creek South. The bulls are just as large on one side of the road as they are on the other. Also you don't need to hike very far in the Road less to find the animals, you can see them from the road that is the boundary.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh said:


> Goofy/Judd,
> 
> Thanks for the info you have my mind racing. Are you suggesting horses to get the animal out or to get in far enough to find the animals? Goofy why would you prefer the bitter creek south over the roadless? You can PM me if you want.


I recommend the horses/mules to enjoy all of the country the unit has to offer. The picture of the bull that was shot was less than a mile from the trailhead and you could have packed it out with some buds on your back (but it would have been much easier with mules). We also sat and watched a giant 7x6 that was shot during the archery hunt (still wounded but had 60 -70 cows with him) that was about 1.5 from the trailhead. The trail runs along the top of the ridge (he was only 400 yards from the top). My brother made a stalk on him and missed. This was after passing up a 340 bull in some timber who had no idea he was there and he has video of just chewing some cud. The allure of the 7x6 was just too much.

I'd say this. Don't get caught up on size, all those bulls are trophies!


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

On the roadless area, you could possibly luck into one near the trail head, or on the first ridge, although most of them are at least 3-4 miles from the road. Most of the serious hunters on the roadless unit go back in at least 8-10 miles. That is a long pack on foot with a big bull.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Just my honest opinion. You will not need to luck into one within 2 miles of the trailhead. They are ALL OVER.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BugleB said:


> On the roadless area, you could possibly luck into one near the trail head, or on the first ridge, although most of them are at least 3-4 miles from the road. Most of the serious hunters on the roadless unit go back in at least 8-10 miles. That is a long pack on foot with a big bull.


It is interesting when people say 8-10 miles in the road less area of the Book Cliffs. By the time that you have gone that far you are already on your way back out of them as the crow flies. It isn't that large of a area.


----------



## ROY HARRIS (Feb 27, 2012)

I am a out state hunter I have 14 points. I put in for fish lake unit & I am 72 yrs. old. The last 3 yrs. that was enough points to get drawn. If anyone knows that unit I could use all the help I can get . It looks like I may be going alone. But I have hunted a lot by myself. So any info. I can get would be grate help. LOOKING FORWARD TO HEAR FROM ANYONE. I anyone ever hunt OREGON I KNOW MOST OF OREGON ------JUST LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy,
PM Sent!


----------



## ROY HARRIS (Feb 27, 2012)

MULEY 73 DID you try to a hold of ?


----------



## ROY HARRIS (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it. I am drawing for the early elk hunt. According to the last 3 years statistics 13 & 14 bonus points have been 100% draw in the fish lake unit. Like I said earlier I will most likely be hunting alone and will really appreciate any kind of help that I can get or at least any kind of information on this area. I am 72 but I am not in as bad of shape as a lot of 72 year old guys. Looking forward to talking with you again down the road. If you ever need any information on hunting in Oregon please let me know. I have hunted most of the western states including Alaska and Western Canada.


----------

